# How to wire 5CH amp with 1PR preout?



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

If my headunit only has 1 pair of preouts, how do I wire a 5 channel amp with speakers for the fronts (components), rears (6x8s), and subs with ONLY using 1 RCA cable???


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't.

Or you can do the most stupid idea and the only available and tons of Y adapters .


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Did you even read a manual for your amp?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

What amp? Does it not have switches that control what input each channel is driven by? If not, does it have RCAs or 6? If 5 then you will need a mixer or else only use one channel for your bass. But I bet it will have the switches.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I see two possibilities.

Sometimes, 4 and 5 channel amplifiers have a "2-channel mode" (they can call it different in the manual), which means that all of amplifier channels can get their input from just two RCA inputs.

The second possibility is to split your L/R rca outs each into two with a Y splitter. Then you end up with two left and two right rca outs on the amplifier end. This is still less than the number of plugs on the amplifier. However, most 5-channel amplifiers have something called "4-channel mode" which is when the subwoofer channel gets its signal from the other 4-RCA inputs.

Either of these possibilities will only work if your head unit can send a full range signal on that pair of outputs.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

nick650 said:


> You don't.
> 
> Or you can do the most stupid idea and the only available and tons of Y adapters .


I'm stupid, so I might try this if there is no other way.



starboy869 said:


> Did you even read a manual for your amp?


I haven't bought one yet. All 3 of my previous amps recently got stolen. 



ZAKOH said:


> I see two possibilities.
> 
> Sometimes, 4 and 5 channel amplifiers have a "2-channel mode" (they can call it different in the manual), which means that all of amplifier channels can get their input from just two RCA inputs.
> 
> ...


Can you suggest a cheap amp that will work with switches? 

This one doesn't have switches, but I was looking at this one.
*Crunch P1 5000.5*
* Power One Series 5-Channel Class A/B Car Amplifier
* RMS Power Rating:
o 4 ohms: 62.5 watts x 4 chan. + 150 watts x 1 chan.
o 2 ohms: 125 watts x 4 chan. + 250 watts x 1 chan.
o Bridged: 250 watts x 2 chan. @ 4 ohms + 250 watts x 1 chan. @ 2 ohms
* MAX Power Rating (14.4V):
o 4 ohms: 125 watts x 4 chan. + 300 watts x 1 chan.
o 2 ohms: 250 watts x 4 chan. + 500 watts x 1 chan.
o Bridged: 500 watts x 2 chan. @ 4 ohms + 500 watts x 1 chan. @ 2 ohms
* SEPP Class A/B analog amplifier
* Pulse Width Modulated MOSFET power supply
* LED power (green) and protect (red) indicators
* Bass remote level control included
* Variable Bass Boost (0 to +12 dB bass boost at 45 Hz)
* Slow un-mute soft start turn-on
* 5/4/3/2/1 channel operation
* 3-Way System Protection circuitry (thermal, overload, and speaker short protection)
* Heavy duty aluminum alloy heatsink for extreme heat dissipation
* Nickel-plated RCA level inputs
* Nickel-plated screw terminals
* Input sensitivity:
o Level: 200mV-6V
* Variable high-pass filter (60-12,000 Hz, 12 dB/octave)
* Variable low-pass filter (30-250 Hz, 12 dB/octave)
* Damping factor: >180
* Frequency response: 10-45,000 Hz
* Dimensions: 19-11/16"L x 9-7/8"W x 2-1/16"H
* 4-gauge power and ground wiring is required for installation. Contact us for information regarding a discount on select amplifier kits when purchased together with this amplifier.
* Authorized Internet Dealer
* 1-year Manufacturer's warranty


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ZAKOH said:


> I see two possibilities.
> 
> Sometimes, 4 and 5 channel amplifiers have a "2-channel mode" (they can call it different in the manual), which means that all of amplifier channels can get their input from just two RCA inputs.
> 
> ...


Read your post again and thank you very much. It appears I have 3 reasonable choices to make between these more affordable amps:

MB Quart NAU 660 for $170 shipped









Precision Power PPI S580.5 for $200 shipped









Earthquake Sound TD5X for $280 shipped


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if it doesnt have switches, then use y-adapters. its not going to hurt anything. most amplifier input impedance is 10k-20k ohms. you could put 10 amplifiers on an RCA and not load it down.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

minbari said:


> if it doesnt have switches, then use y-adapters. its not going to hurt anything. most amplifier input impedance is 10k-20k ohms. you could put 10 amplifiers on an RCA and not load it down.


Thank you, that's great info too know. Since I still have to buy a new 5Ch, I'll probably stick with a switchable 2CH option. BUT, if I see a good deal on a 4Ch and 2Ch amp, at least I know I have another option.


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

What HU?

You might just be better off buying a new HU. Most all of the decent head units now include 3 sets of pre outs. You will lose the fade option if you split the channels.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Long story short, my car audio system recently got stolen after working on the car with my limited spare time spanning across 2 months. They stole my HU, 3 amps, and IB installed 15" IDQ. Needless to say, I was pretty pissed and was not going to return to car audio. 

Then for simplicity sake, I decided to run my Iphone 4 + Pandora for all my audio needs. It first started off more of as a ghetto idea to hold me off, but now I'm getting into it. Since SQ is not the primary focus, creating a solution using my Iphone and 5Ch amp is making this hobby fun again for me...


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

6 chan pre out headunit


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

You could run the 1 preout to a eq like an AudioControl Three.1 then you get front/rear/sub outputs to the amps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

